# • swell.gr • Renault Sport Clio 197 Modesta P-01A + BC-03 •



## Swell.gr

Hello everybody .

This time i will show you a red Clio RS which was corrected and then sealed with Modesta Glass Coating.






Some photos of the services.


















Before.


































































Claying and measurements.



























































































































































After polishing we cleaned the paint from any residues multiple times with IPA and Nanolex Paint Cleaner Premium and we prepared the surface with the Modesta P-01A Primer.


















and then we applied the Glass Coating Modesta BC-03.










The BC-03 curred under the IR lights.


























































Final shots.










































































Some exterior shots before it left.


























































































































































Thanks for reading another one of my jobs.


----------



## sprocketser

Great job mate !


----------



## iowa

Wellcome back


----------



## tonyy

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## diesel x

Great job and nice gloss


----------



## Guru

Lovely! Looks very liquid - very wetttt!

Can see the Ghia in the background.


----------



## Steve Saunders

Great work, looks fantastic. 

I used to have a 197. Brilliant car!


----------



## JMorty

Great work and what a brill car! Makes me miss mine!


----------



## magpieV6

oooh ello ello ello! very nice


----------



## Schuey

I always look forward to your threads. Great job once again.


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek

well done Mike...stunning finish as always...Love the Modesta products..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DjFuN

great work!


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic work,car looks stunning.


----------



## andrewst500

Great work


----------



## RedOne

Like the vid. Looks really nice. (might be a bit biased)


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## Mr T

Wow oh wow. Stunning finish the red seems so deep and glossy. The ultimate finish on there..! Top job.


----------



## Socal Brian

Great job!


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Superb finish. Is that ultra red paint? Always found it an awkward paint to fully correct. 

Can I ask what pad and polish combo you found works best?

thanks

dave


----------



## PS CUP

Looking very nice now!


----------

